# Closed cell foam cushions



## c25 (Sep 14, 2003)

Anyone know the specific closed cell foam that is used in cushions like:

http://www.bottomsiders.com/

I just attended the Chicago Sailboat show and there were a number of cushion vendors there. Good foam can be pricey, but it seems the cushions available are a bit too pricey. I''m guessing McMaster-Carr carries suitable materials that could be sewn up with Sunbrella into a reasonable cushion without too much trouble. 

Anyone known a specific closed cell ILD or density (or Durometer) that is close to the commercially available cushions?


----------



## Bermuda (Jan 30, 2001)

Fishboat-
You might try http://knoxfoam.com where they have miscellaneous size sheets of closed cell foam. You can also buy goods cut from rolls for smaller quantities. I have purchased from them several times. I notice they have 3/4" thick sheets in yellow right now at $40 each including shipping, I usually glue up several sheets of different thicknesses to get the total thickness I want. 

Usual disclaimer applies, I dont know these people from Adam, just have occasison to buy their foam for my boat projects and products.


Capt. Bruce 
http://boatskipper.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You might save some money but you will not come close to the quality of these new era boat cushions. We got some from c-cushions 4 years ago and are very impressed. The rubber coating keeps them impervious to water and salt. They are easy to clean and they don''t slide around. Very comfortable too. We chose c-cushions at the time over bottomsiders because the edges were rounded. I think bottomsiders are doing the same thing now. Either, IMHO are well worth it.


----------



## c25 (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks Bruce...I''ll give them a call.

I should have mentioned that the cushions will be used in a fresh water environment (Great Lakes). Looks like C-cushions might be down & out as their website is offline. I''m usually not afraid to step up for various assessories, but something like 20-25 bucks for about 1 foot square cushion is a bit brutal. For comparison''s sake I did a quick search for one of those ~1 foot square cushions people use for kneeling on while gardening...same material & thickness, surface finished same way..$12...and you know theres still a 200% markup built in there somewhere. If I find a good option I''ll post back.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Just saw C Cushions at the Chicago Strictly Sail show. 800 number is listed as 531-1014, fax 361-729-1260, and Web is www.ccushions.com


----------

